# Seed prices



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Got prices on Roundup Ready alfalfa seed, from 3 dealers,@ $290 to $380 and this price included the tech fee.


----------



## nathanhrnicek (Mar 6, 2013)

So by the time you account for the 34% coating, the price range is $8.78-11.50 per pound. Seems pretty expensive to me for a convenience product when there are plenty of products that have a much higher yield potential. Just my two cents


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

It is expensive and Monsanto's $130 per bag tech fee gripes me as well. Here round up still works for us fairly well In spring seeded alfalfa we do struggle in some areas with a flush of weeds shortly after planting. Notill is the only way on the hills. I am NOT a strong proponent of GMO alfalfa and then again I would not call RR a Convenience product. Weed control is important when trying to establish a stand of alfalfa.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Meadow brome has really jumped in price since last year. Booked some up here @$5.20/lb for near pure seed.


----------



## nathanhrnicek (Mar 6, 2013)

I do agree with you that weed control is extremely important when establishing a new stand of alfalfa. I feel as though there are plenty of good herbicide combinations for non-RR alfalfa. Most hay guys that I know are some of the hardest working people on the planet, so I don't like seeing them plant products that are known to have a yield reduction.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

nathanhrnicek said:


> I do agree with you that weed control is extremely important when establishing a new stand of alfalfa. I feel as though there are plenty of good herbicide combinations for non-RR alfalfa. Most hay guys that I know are some of the hardest working people on the planet, so I don't like seeing them plant products that are known to have a yield reduction.


 I am taking it we are referring to a yeild lag . Does anyone on HT know or seen data that would indicate Roundup Ready alfalfa would yeild less than it's identical partner without the Roundup Ready genes.


----------



## nathanhrnicek (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't have any data that would support the similar genetics statement, but have lots of data that shows the genetics being used with RR alfalfa do not produce as high of yielding alfalfa. If anyone would like to see any of that data, please send me an email. [email protected] I have lots of university and strip trial data.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

So what kind of average numbers does your research suggest (% or tons or pounds/acre) difference with non-gm and gm?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I just bought 28 50lb bags of grass hay seed. Orchard/Meadow Brome/Smooth Brome/Ryegrass today. It was $3.49/lb. Price of Ameristand RR alfalfa was $7.60. I haven't bought that yet. Just asked the price. I'll call the WL dealer later on. The grass hay seed really went up the first part of October. They say due to smooth brome prices. I should have bought in Sept, but I thought the mice might get to it too much. Ordered some Teff from Swmnhay. Need to send him a check soon.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Nathan I'm curious what chemicals for cleaning up a new alfalfa stand you are using. My uncle runs with velpar and I have heard of poast I think? I have planted RR alfalfa in the past, usually on the rent farm. When I started renting that patch was a ran down quack haven. I went with the RR alfalfa for the fact I could clean up the stand right away and come in later if needed. In my area there's always a lot of volunteer clovers and then there's cockles or yellow rocket comes here and there. Those RR fields are easy to get/keep clean. If I remember correctly the seed ranged from 350 to 375 a bag. One year I ran Cropland seed last time I planted it I had Pioneer. Neither was noticeably better than the other.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

[quote name="Widairy" post="292089" timestamp="1453264237One year I ran Cropland seed last time I planted it I had Pioneer. Neither was noticeably better than the other.[/quote]

Pretty good chance it was the same seed in a different bag.Originaly there was only a few RR varietys grown for seed and put in many different companies bags.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if I will go with Roundup Ready seed or not yet still decided doing the research. I know in our area if you go with conventional seed some of the herbicide options can be very hard on the Crop. It looks like Dekalb would have all their current varieties available Conventional or Roundup Ready.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Teslan said:


> I just bought 28 50lb bags of grass hay seed. Orchard/Meadow Brome/Smooth Brome/Ryegrass today. It was $3.49/lb....


Teslan,

What were the percentages of each in the mix, so I can compare pricing.?

Orchardgrass, Meadow Brome, and Smooth Brome carryover stocks were very low, and coupled with lower than expected yields, and increased demand, have driven prices very high. Fescues and ryegrasses prices are pretty steady.

In markets like this, it is hard to figure out how much to inventory, as I don't want to get caught holding extra carryover, and then have a bumper crop of bromes next year. Also as grain prices have dropped, more grass seed production acres are going in, and more acres are expected to be planted back to pasture increasing demand.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

prairie said:


> Teslan,
> 
> What were the percentages of each in the mix, so I can compare pricing.?
> 
> ...


30% Orchardgrass, Crown Royale 25% Meadow Brome, Fleet 25% Smooth Brome, VNS 20% Forage Perennial Ryegrass, VNS

http://www.buffalobrandseed.com/products/view/249

I got it for less then listed as I have an account with them.


----------



## nathanhrnicek (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in response here. As for RR alfalfa vs ALL conventional varieties tested in over 1000 on farm locations, we show approximately a %5 yield lag. Of course when you consider certain genetics, hybrid vs non-hybrid, the percentage changes drastically.

As far as chemicals, the program I recommend to my guys here usually is Raptor and Select.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking at similar pest resistance verities the resistance to aphids will be lower for the RR variety.

Now this is not to say they will not find the Great RR alfalfa will not be found to be highly resistant to 5 different aphids some time in the future.

I can assure you that IF you find you need to use several of the herbicides that are for Winter & Spring Weeds the sprayed alfalfa will have a real yield drag with the herbicide. Period. But which is better 2.5 T/A of alfalfa with star thistles or 2.2 T/A of clean alfalfa?

Originally RR alfalfa was expected to be used next to other crops using Round Up for weed control.

Thing is I have seen some burn on alfalfa next to Corn, but it was not a complete loss of yield for maybe 20 or 30 feet. Still I have seen alfalfa hit harder with 2,4-B than with RUP.
I do know for sure I can not spray RUP on alfalfa to terminate the stand. To terminate alfalfa I need a 2,4-D type product.
This goes back before we had RUP.
Besides they are now finding RUP is hard on alfalfa and or soil health.

The only reason I would use a RR Alfalfa would be to plant alfalfa in a 15 to 25 ft strip next to RR Cotton.
It is not worth the hassle to do that, legally or otherwise.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

nathanhrnicek said:


> Sorry for the delay in response here. As for RR alfalfa vs ALL conventional varieties tested in over 1000 on farm locations, we show approximately a %5 yield lag. Of course when you consider certain genetics, hybrid vs non-hybrid, the percentage changes drastically.
> 
> As far as chemicals, the program I recommend to my guys here usually is Raptor and Select.


A 5% difference in yield here would not be as beneficial as the ability to keep the fields clean of noxious grasses and some weeds due to our high average rainfall of around 50".....more arid places probably could benefit from the additional yield with conventionals.

Regards, Mike


----------

